# [SOLVED]"Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."



## ShadowSeaker

This morning when i turned on my computer the windows audio service wasn't running even though it is set to automatic. I also wasn't able to sign into Windows Live Messenger. :sigh:

When trying to start the Windows Audio it gave me the "Error 0x8007000e: Services not enough storage available to complete this operation. :upset:

Any ideas? I've spent a good 3-4 hours browsing similar errors but with no use.:4-dontkno

Thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

In fact I get the same error code in WLM as well '8007000e".


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Please give the specs. of your machine.

There are some things that can be done but more info is needed.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Windows: Microsoft Windows VISTA 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18882
Memory (RAM): 1279 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.60GHz
CPU Speed: 3585.1 MHz
Sound card: Not detected
Display Adapters: ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series | ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series | RDPDD Chained DD | RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Monitors: 1
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
CD / DVD Drives: D: PHILIPS DROM6216 | E: HL-DT-STDVDRRW GSA-4164B | F: MagicISOVirtual DVD-ROM
COM Ports: COM3 | COM1
LPT Ports: NOT Present
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 111.8GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 14.2GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
AC Power Status: OnLine


Anything else?


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Memory (RAM): 1279 MB

Can I assume GB?


----------



## james137

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

I think he has 2GB of ram (video card has taken a bite out of it)


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Not 1.7G
Even so that card doesnt have that much memory.

Did this just occur today?
Did you happen to DL any updates or install anything yesterday?


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Yeah it only occurred yesterday, the only thing I've installed recently (that is within a week) is Microsoft office 2007.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

I have found a similar thread (http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/b3414a97-3eca-4d18-a755-3c36635ccb71/)

I've run WMIDiag and it has given me the following:


Code:


.1883 13:42:34 (0) ** WMIDiag v2.0 started on 27 March 2010 at 13:41.
.1884 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1885 13:42:34 (0) ** Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved - January 2007.
.1886 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1887 13:42:34 (0) ** This script is not supported under any Microsoft standard support program or service.
.1888 13:42:34 (0) ** The script is provided AS IS without warranty of any kind. Microsoft further disclaims all
.1889 13:42:34 (0) ** implied warranties including, without limitation, any implied warranties of merchantability
.1890 13:42:34 (0) ** or of fitness for a particular purpose. The entire risk arising out of the use or performance
.1891 13:42:34 (0) ** of the scripts and documentation remains with you. In no event shall Microsoft, its authors,
.1892 13:42:34 (0) ** or anyone else involved in the creation, production, or delivery of the script be liable for
.1893 13:42:34 (0) ** any damages whatsoever (including, without limitation, damages for loss of business profits,
.1894 13:42:34 (0) ** business interruption, loss of business information, or other pecuniary loss) arising out of
.1895 13:42:34 (0) ** the use of or inability to use the script or documentation, even if Microsoft has been advised
.1896 13:42:34 (0) ** of the possibility of such damages.
.1897 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1898 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1899 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1900 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------- WMI REPORT: BEGIN ----------------------------------------------------------
.1901 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1902 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1903 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1904 13:42:34 (0) ** Windows Vista - No service pack - 32-bit (6002) - User 'GARRY-PC\GARRY' on computer 'GARRY-PC'.
.1905 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1906 13:42:34 (0) ** Environment: ........................................................................................................ OK..
.1907 13:42:34 (1) !! ERROR: The following WMI system file(s) is/are missing: ............................................................. 3 ERROR(S)!
.1908 13:42:34 (0) ** - C:\Windows\System32\WBEM\framedyn.dll
.1909 13:42:34 (0) ** - C:\Windows\System32\WBEM\provthrd.dll
.1910 13:42:34 (0) ** - C:\Windows\System32\WBEM\wbemcomn.dll
.1911 13:42:34 (0) ** => Recopy from a working system the missing WMI system files to 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WBEM\'
.1912 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1913 13:42:34 (0) ** There are no missing WMI repository files: .......................................................................... OK.
.1914 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI repository state: ............................................................................................... CONSISTENT.
.1915 13:42:34 (0) ** BEFORE running WMIDiag:
.1916 13:42:34 (0) ** The WMI repository has a size of: ................................................................................... 25 MB.
.1917 13:42:34 (0) ** - Disk free space on 'C:': .......................................................................................... 13293 MB.
.1918 13:42:34 (0) **   - INDEX.BTR,                     3481600 bytes,      25/03/2010 7:50:04 PM
.1919 13:42:34 (0) **   - MAPPING1.MAP,                  73348 bytes,        25/03/2010 7:50:04 PM
.1920 13:42:34 (0) **   - MAPPING2.MAP,                  73348 bytes,        22/03/2010 8:34:16 PM
.1921 13:42:34 (0) **   - OBJECTS.DATA,                  23060480 bytes,     25/03/2010 7:50:04 PM
.1922 13:42:34 (0) ** AFTER running WMIDiag:
.1923 13:42:34 (0) ** The WMI repository has a size of: ................................................................................... 25 MB.
.1924 13:42:34 (0) ** - Disk free space on 'C:': .......................................................................................... 13293 MB.
.1925 13:42:34 (0) **   - INDEX.BTR,                     3481600 bytes,      25/03/2010 7:50:04 PM
.1926 13:42:34 (0) **   - MAPPING1.MAP,                  73348 bytes,        25/03/2010 7:50:04 PM
.1927 13:42:34 (0) **   - MAPPING2.MAP,                  73348 bytes,        22/03/2010 8:34:16 PM
.1928 13:42:34 (0) **   - OBJECTS.DATA,                  23060480 bytes,     25/03/2010 7:50:04 PM
.1929 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1930 13:42:34 (2) !! WARNING: Windows Firewall Service: .................................................................................. STOPPED.
.1931 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1932 13:42:34 (0) ** DCOM Status: ........................................................................................................ OK.
.1933 13:42:34 (2) !! WARNING: WMI registry setup: ........................................................................................ SERVICE SETUP ISSUES!
.1934 13:42:34 (0) ** => If the WMI service is RUNNING and if registry settings are not correct,
.1935 13:42:34 (0) **    you should check which registry key is subject to modifications (below in this report).
.1936 13:42:34 (0) **    You can eventually repair the registry:
.1937 13:42:34 (0) **    - manually with REGEDIT.EXE.
.1938 13:42:34 (0) **    - by importing the missing registry keys from a working system (same Windows version, same SP level).
.1939 13:42:34 (0) **    - You can also repair the WMI Service registry setup by re-creating the WMI service
.1940 13:42:34 (0) **      setup with the following command:
.1941 13:42:34 (0) **      i.e. 'SC.EXE CREATE WINMGMT BINPATH= C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE START= AUTO'
.1942 13:42:34 (0) **    Note: The SC.EXE command is available in the Windows Resource Kit.
.1943 13:42:34 (0) **      If the command fails because the WMI service name already exists,
.1944 13:42:34 (0) **      you can delete the existing definition with the following command:
.1945 13:42:34 (0) **      i.e. 'SC.EXE DELETE WINMGMT'
.1946 13:42:34 (0) **      If the SC.EXE command does not work, you can delete with REGEDIT.EXE the registry hive at:
.1947 13:42:34 (0) **      'HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winmgmt'
.1948 13:42:34 (0) **      and re-execute the 'SC.EXE CREATE' command above.
.1949 13:42:34 (0) **    Note: It could be required to reboot the system to refresh the Service Control Manager configuration.
.1950 13:42:34 (0) **      - Once the WMI service is re-created:
.1951 13:42:34 (0) **      - Make sure there is no other registry keys missing or wrongly configured.
.1952 13:42:34 (0) **        You can manually add the missing keys with REGEDIT.
.1953 13:42:34 (0) **      - After re-creating the registry, and fixing ALL missing entries, you must configure
.1954 13:42:34 (0) **        the WMI service to run as a STANDALONE service host or as a SHARED service host (SvcHost)
.1955 13:42:34 (0) **        You can achieve this by running the following commands:
.1956 13:42:34 (0) **        - to configure the service to run as a SHARED service host (recommended):
.1957 13:42:34 (0) **          i.e. 'WINMGMT.EXE /SharedHost'
.1958 13:42:34 (0) **        - if you have issue to get the WMI service running as a SHARED service host, it
.1959 13:42:34 (0) **          can be configured to run as a STANDALONEservice host:
.1960 13:42:34 (0) **          i.e. 'WINMGMT.EXE /StandaloneHost'
.1961 13:42:34 (0) ** => Reboot the system.
.1962 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1963 13:42:34 (0) ** INFO: WMI service has dependents: ................................................................................... 2 SERVICE(S)!
.1964 13:42:34 (0) ** - Security Center (WSCSVC, StartMode='Manual')
.1965 13:42:34 (0) ** - Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) (SHAREDACCESS, StartMode='Disabled')
.1966 13:42:34 (0) ** => If the WMI service is stopped, the listed service(s) will have to be stopped as well.
.1967 13:42:34 (0) **    Note: If the service is marked with (*), it means that the service/application uses WMI but
.1968 13:42:34 (0) **          there is no hard dependency on WMI. However, if the WMI service is stopped,
.1969 13:42:34 (0) **          this can prevent the service/application to work as expected.
.1970 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1971 13:42:34 (0) ** RPCSS service: ...................................................................................................... OK (Already started).
.1972 13:42:34 (0) ** WINMGMT service: .................................................................................................... OK (Already started).
.1973 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1974 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI service DCOM setup: ............................................................................................. OK.
.1975 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI components DCOM registrations: .................................................................................. OK.
.1976 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI ProgID registrations: ........................................................................................... OK.
.1977 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI provider DCOM registrations: .................................................................................... OK.
.1978 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI provider CIM registrations: ..................................................................................... OK.
.1979 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI provider CLSIDs: ................................................................................................ OK.
.1980 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI providers EXE/DLL availability: ................................................................................. OK.
.1981 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1982 13:42:34 (0) ** INFO: User Account Control (UAC): ................................................................................... DISABLED.
.1983 13:42:34 (0) ** INFO: Local Account Filtering: ...................................................................................... ENABLED.
.1984 13:42:34 (0) ** => WMI tasks remotely accessing WMI information on this computer and requiring Administrative
.1985 13:42:34 (0) **    privileges MUST use a DOMAIN account part of the Local Administrators group of this computer
.1986 13:42:34 (0) **    to ensure that administrative privileges are granted. If a Local User account is used for remote
.1987 13:42:34 (0) **    accesses, it will be reduced to a plain user (filtered token), even if it is part of the Local Administrators group.
.1988 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1989 13:42:34 (0) ** Overall DCOM security status: ....................................................................................... OK.
.1990 13:42:34 (0) ** Overall WMI security status: ........................................................................................ OK.
.1991 13:42:34 (0) ** - Started at 'Root' --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.1992 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI permanent SUBSCRIPTION(S): ...................................................................................... NONE.
.1993 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI TIMER instruction(s): ........................................................................................... NONE.
.1994 13:42:34 (1) !! ERROR: WMI MONIKER CONNECTION errors occured for the following namespaces: .......................................... 1 ERROR(S)!
.1995 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root, 0x7 - Out of memory.
.1996 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.1997 13:42:34 (1) !! ERROR: WMI CONNECTION errors occured for the following namespaces: .................................................. 16 ERROR(S)!
.1998 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.1999 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2000 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/subscription, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2001 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/DEFAULT, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2002 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/CIMV2, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2003 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/CIMV2/Security, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2004 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/CIMV2/Applications, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2005 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/nap, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2006 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/SECURITY, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2007 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/WMI, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2008 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/directory, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2009 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/directory/LDAP, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2010 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/SecurityCenter, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2011 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/Microsoft, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2012 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/Microsoft/HomeNet, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2013 13:42:34 (0) ** - Root/aspnet, 0x8007000E - Not enough storage is available to complete this operation..
.2014 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2015 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI GET operations: ................................................................................................. OK.
.2016 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI MOF representations: ............................................................................................ OK.
.2017 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI QUALIFIER access operations: .................................................................................... OK.
.2018 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI ENUMERATION operations: ......................................................................................... OK.
.2019 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI EXECQUERY operations: ........................................................................................... OK.
.2020 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI GET VALUE operations: ........................................................................................... OK.
.2021 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI WRITE operations: ............................................................................................... NOT TESTED.
.2022 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI PUT operations: ................................................................................................. NOT TESTED.
.2023 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI DELETE operations: .............................................................................................. NOT TESTED.
.2024 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI static instances retrieved: ..................................................................................... 0.
.2025 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI dynamic instances retrieved: .................................................................................... 0.
.2026 13:42:34 (0) ** WMI instance request cancellations (to limit performance impact): ................................................... 0.
.2027 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2028 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2029 13:42:34 (0) ** 1 error(s) 0x7 - (WBEM_UNKNOWN) This error code is external to WMI.
.2030 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2031 13:42:34 (0) ** 16 error(s) 0x8007000E - (WBEM_UNKNOWN) This error code is external to WMI.
.2032 13:42:34 (0) ** => Errors starting with 0x8007 are Win32 errors, NOT WMI errors. More information can be found
.2033 13:42:34 (0) **    with the 'NET.EXE HELPMSG <dddd>' command, where <dddd> is the last four hex digits (0x000E) 
.2034 13:42:34 (0) **    converted in decimal (14).
.2035 13:42:34 (0) **    - NET HELPMSG 14
.2036 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2037 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2038 13:42:34 (0) ** Unexpected, wrong or missing registry key values: ................................................................... 1 KEY(S)!
.2039 13:42:34 (1) !! ERROR: Unexpected registry key value:
.2040 13:42:34 (0) **   - Current:  HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\winmgmt\Start (REG_DWORD) -> &h3
.2041 13:42:34 (0) **   - Expected: HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\winmgmt\Start (REG_DWORD) -> &h2
.2042 13:42:34 (0) **     From the command line, the registry configuration can be corrected with the following command:
.2043 13:42:34 (0) **     i.e. 'REG.EXE Add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\winmgmt" /v "Start" /t "REG_DWORD" /d "2" /f'
.2044 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2045 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2046 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2047 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2048 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2049 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2050 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2051 13:42:34 (0) ** ------------------------------------------------------ WMI REPORT: END -----------------------------------------------------------
.2052 13:42:34 (0) ** ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.2053 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2054 13:42:34 (0) ** ERROR: WMIDiag detected issues that could prevent WMI to work properly!.  Check 'C:\USERS\GARRY\APPDATA\LOCAL\TEMP\WMIDIAG-V2.0_VISTA.CLI.RTM.32_GARRY-PC_2010.03.27_13.41.14.LOG' for details.
.2055 13:42:34 (0) ** 
.2056 13:42:34 (0) ** WMIDiag v2.0 ended on 27 March 2010 at 13:42 (W:44 E:30 S:1).


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

UPDATE: After following the steps: cmd --> net localgroup administrators NetworkService /ADD

Windows Live messenger now logs in. However the audio service still isn't running and the 0x8007000e error still occurs. My Processor & Memory(RAM) still show as 'Not available' in the system menu (via control panel).


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

did you run the command from a "run as admin" command prompt?


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



pat mcgroin said:


> did you run the command from a "run as admin" command prompt?


Yes.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



ShadowSeaker said:


> In fact I get the same error code in WLM as well '8007000e".


*0x8007000e* = ERROR_OUTOFMEMORY = Not enough storage is available to complete this operation

Have you cleaned out the temp file storage areas?

- Run the Cleaning Manager Utility - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator | type *cleanmgr tuneup* in the cmd/DOS screen. Check the following boxes:
- Temp Setup Files
- Downloaded Program Files
- Temp Internet Files
- Recycle Bin
- System error memory dump files (NOT the next line - minidump files)
- Temp Files
- Temp Windows Installation Files

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/253597

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



jcgriff2 said:


> *0x8007000e* = ERROR_OUTOFMEMORY = Not enough storage is available to complete this operation
> 
> Have you cleaned out the temp file storage areas?
> 
> - Run the Cleaning Manager Utility -
> START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs | select Run as Administrator | type *cleanmgr tuneup* in the cmd/DOS screen. Check the following boxes:
> - Temp Setup Files
> - Downloaded Program Files
> - Temp Internet Files
> - Recycle Bin
> - System error memory dump files (NOT the next line - minidump files)
> - Temp Files
> - Temp Windows Installation Files
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/253597
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


As I said earlier WLM now works but the 0x800700e error still remains on attempting to start the Windows Audio service.
I did the 'cleanmgr tuneup', but I think i have already done a disk cleanup so it didn't do anything.

Thanks anyway :smile:


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

The initial problem still occurs, please help!


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Please try this

Got to start|run and type
msconfig<enter>
go to the startup tab and list the programs set to start.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



pat mcgroin said:


> Please try this
> 
> Got to start|run and type
> msconfig<enter>
> go to the startup tab and list the programs set to start.


Comodo Internet Security


----------



## pat mcgroin

*[SOLVED]Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

That is it.?
No ther programs?

What are the settings for your page file currently listed as?


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



pat mcgroin said:


> that is it.?
> No ther programs?
> 
> What are the settings for your page file currently listed as?


1578 MB (that is automatic)


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Please follow the instructions in the link below ans post the results so that we can look at a couple of other things.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Okay, i received this. 

"Now running msinfo32 - saving NFO file

Running systeminfo report . . .

ERROR: The specified service does not exist as an installed service."


And in the perfmon / report i got "An error occurred while attempting to generate the report.""The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it"

Dead end? (Guessing neither of them working is a bad sign?)


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Hang on a minute and I give the author a request.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Make sure that the system service "Windows Management Instrumentation" is set to automatic - and is running -
START | *services.msc*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



jcgriff2 said:


> Make sure that the system service "Windows Management Instrumentation" is set to automatic - and is running -
> START | *services.msc*
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


I changed it to Automatic and it is running. Though the errors still occur in the tests and the original problem.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Zip up whatever is in the contents of TSF_Vista folder and attach to post. I'll check for clues. 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Here is the requested file. Thanks for the help so far ray:


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Hi - 

The log shows he batch script terminated 58 seconds into the run. There is output for msinfo32 and a -0- byte file for system info, yet the log does not record any of these running at all.

Are you running the batch script at an elevated admin level (RIGHT-click, Run as Administrator"?

The system and app logs gave some clues.

Remove COMODO immediately. Use Revo uninstaller -

Revo --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

How much hard drive space is free on your OS drive? Take a screenshot of Disk Management - expand the screen first.
START | *diskmgmt.msc*

Attach screenshot to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

I was running it in Administrator mode.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

You have 13 GB free / 112 GB HDD.

Did you remove COMODO?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



jcgriff2 said:


> You have 13 GB free / 112 GB HDD.
> 
> Did you remove COMODO?
> 
> jcgriff2
> 
> .


Yes and yes.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Hi - 

You have 1 GB RAM installed and are running some very heavy resource intensive apps such as Adobe CS4.

Vista SP2 needs 2 GB minimum to operate efficiently. I would go with 4GB if system hardware can handle it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Well I've had Vista almost since it came out and it hasn't effected me yet. I do have 2GB installed but as said before "(video card has taken a bite out of it)", this is the only problem I've had to do with the RAM ever. 

(I don't even use CS4 anymore)

So does this mean that uninstalling CS4 would resolve the issue? Or is this the definitive statement that there isn't enough RAM?

Thanks again.


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Also if this helps at all.

In Device manager one of the "High Definition Audio Controller"s has an error

"This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)

If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Hi - 

I think the RAM is a definite problem. However, given the fact that the batch script did not complete - meaning that most of the files were missing that I typically review, I cannot say what exactly is using up RAM and why. Your last post stating that the HD audio controller does not have enough resources to run is indicative of insufficient RAM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

I am sorry to have been away from this as long as I have.

What motherboard are you running?

In the error logs I ran across these and it could be a clue as to the issue.

I would like ro go to your MB makers site and see what drivers are available and compare them to what is installed.



Code:


Event[15]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
  Date: 2010-04-01T11:45:10.000
  Event ID: 6
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-18
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  Computer: Garry-PC
  Description: 
Some processor performance power management features have been disabled due to a known firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware.


This is also a concern.
Imcomplete sound drivers can also cause spurious problems.



Code:


------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled.  Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio.
        Sound Tab 2: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled.  Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{d1355a83-1f4b-4228-8b27-73a367132fac}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: 
        Manufacturer ID: 
             Product ID: 
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: {0.0.0.00000000}.{88031038-84bd-4da8-abce-fbd90473bc79}
         Driver Version:  ()
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: , 0 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: 
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No


----------



## jenae

*Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*

Hi, I just read this post, I note you applied a CMD fix for admin services, this is usually not enough. At a CMD prompt as administrator type:-



Code:


net localgroup administrators <my_user> /add
my user is Paul so for me the command is:-
net localgroup administrators Paul /add

press enter then type:-

net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer


----------



## ShadowSeaker

*[SOLVED] Re: "Services not enough storage available to complete this operation."*



jenae said:


> Hi, I just read this post, I note you applied a CMD fix for admin services, this is usually not enough. At a CMD prompt as administrator type:-
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> net localgroup administrators <my_user> /add
> my user is Paul so for me the command is:-
> net localgroup administrators Paul /add
> 
> press enter then type:-
> 
> net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
> press enter then type:
> net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
> press enter then type:
> exit
> press enter and restart your computer



I'd love to write a little story about what just happened. The Amount of amazement when i entered "net localgroup Administrators /add localservice" and it simply said 'complete' or something to that extent.

*Restart

*Windows start up tune* Never have I loved that sound more. 

You are my new found messiah for that simple line of text. Problem seems to be solved, all done, finished. 

Thanks for everyone's help :grin::grin::grin:

ShadowSeaker ray:ray:


----------

